# New clutch of Diamonds



## Jackrabbit (Jan 31, 2016)

Since late December mama had been sitting on her eggs dutifully. I wasn't really setup to incubate them myself ( I was a bit worried about trying to separate them so thought she might be better at it than me)

so i changed living quarters around and set her box up in a small enclosure with a ceramic bulb so it could be on all the time and had a large bowl of water to help raise the humidity. Temperatures ranged from 26-32 mainly because I turned the heat down when it got really high then it would get cold before I could turn it up.

The last few weeks I wasn't hopeful of getting any babies because they eggs had deflated more than I expected them to. Even though mum was ever present when I checked on them she wasn't defensive about my inspections, which I kept to a minimum, she would just poke her head up to Se what was happening then just curl back around to continue the wait.

Last night I was resigned to getting nothing and went to take her off the eggs and when I opened the box up I could see lots of little hatchlings. When I removed mum nothing seemed to be moving so I thought I had left it too late to check.

After putting my hand in to pick them up they seemed to come alive and I am glad to say they all survived. There were already 11 completely out with another 10 with just their heads out.

This morning after letting the others complete their birthing we have 28 happy little Diamond Pythons. There was one slug and another perfect looking egg in the middle that just didn't seem to form because when I tried slitting it open lots of white (clear liquid) came pouring out.

Currently they are all in the one container. How long can I leave them together or should I separate them into take away containers straight away? From what I have read I should wait until they have had their first shed before offering them their first food? Now I get spend a couple of days putting something together to house their containers.

Anything else I should be ready for? Thankfully expo season is about to start so I can hopefully get some cheap feed and anything else I still need.

Thanks for reading
Rick


----------



## Herpo (Jan 31, 2016)

Congratulations. I can't really help you, but I enviously wish you good luck, and ask that you keep us updated on your new troop.


----------



## BredliFreak (Jan 31, 2016)

Assuming they are about the same size, giving them enough space should do the trick. I would wait for the first shed to feed them. They are some good looking snakes, any photos of mum and dad?


----------



## pythoninfinite (Jan 31, 2016)

Put plenty of damp paper towel in with bubs until they all shed, they should start to shed within a week - they will lose that waxy shine and become very velvety looking when they do shed, so it will be quite obvious which ones still have to lose their first skin. Some may take up to a month in a big clutch like that, but always keep the humidity high or the old skin can stick, and it can be difficult to clean them up if it does. Then the fun of feeding begins ... get in a good stock of small FUZZY mice - they are much preferred over pinks, and the bubs will have no difficulty eating them.

Jamie


----------



## Pauls_Pythons (Jan 31, 2016)

As Jamie said keep them damp. I normally separate mine into boxes early on but keep them in the incubator on damp vermiculite for a week or 2.
Feeding can be a pain........I had one last season that took 6 months to get going so don't be too worried if they dont feed straight away.


----------



## Jackrabbit (Jan 31, 2016)

Update- 

here is mum and dad (1st photo) sorry about his poor photo he wouldn't stay still, I assume he could smell tonight's dinner defrosting.

Came home from a visit to Australian Reptile Park to find a little head sticking out of the egg I previously assumed didn't develop. So maybe 29 little mouths to feed.

I'll some damp paper to their box but will need to keep an eye on it as it will produce condensation I assume.


----------



## Pauls_Pythons (Jan 31, 2016)

Drill some holes in the boxes to provide ventilation


----------

